

Ask HN: Anybody gotten any questions on their YC application? - justinksd

Any applicants gotten any questions on their yCombinator application yet?
======
malandrew
I wasn't aware that the YC partners asked questions. I figured it was handled
in much the same way that college admissions are. i.e. They go through all the
apps, determine which entrepreneurs show the most potential and then contact
everyone on the 7th and no sooner.

Were you asked a question? What was it about? The idea or the founders?

~~~
mtran
I thought the same thing. Exciting to know, and I do remember reading
something like "the earlier you apply, the more time we have to interact with
founders". Too bad for us though, because we only learned about YCombinator
shortly before the app. was due and got it in at the last minute. But last
week lots of Alum were writing about their experiences and at least a few
reported slapping their app together at the last minute so we remain hopeful!

------
Dnguyen
No question here. But if you submitted a special URL for your demo, you can
check the IP if any coming from Palo Alto has visited your site.

------
DarrenLyman
No we haven't, and were wondering the same question. Thanks for posting this!

------
katieben
Nope, not here. Another YC applicant just asked me this offline today, too.

------
lachyg
Yes, we got a question. Did you have one?

~~~
mtran
That's pretty exciting! By phone or email? We haven't. I wonder if they review
in order received? How early did you submit?

~~~
lachyg
We submitted maybe an hour before deadline, it was within HN.

~~~
mtran
Best of luck! I took a look at your profile - great work.

